# The Foods You Crave Right NAO! (or, the Food Porn Thread)



## Densetsu (May 10, 2013)

Dammit, I'm craving a good cheeseburger right about now.

Most of you probably have never heard of Squeeze Inn (unless you're from California, but even then you might not know of it--it's a pretty small chain). But they have some of the damn cheesiest burgers. They load the burger with cheese on the grill, let it melt onto the grill and it forms a cheese ring around the patty that's crispy around the edges:



Spoiler: Squeeze Inn











Unfortunately I'm in NY for school, so I can't have Squeeze Inn unless I fly back home D:

My consolation is that I'll be going to NYC next month so I can stop by the Shake Shack, another awesome burger joint. Their Shack Stack is like sex. It's a huge breaded and fried portobello stuffed with muenster and cheddar cheeses and stacked on top of a 100% Angus beef patty. When you bite into the portobello, liquid cheese just oozes out like molten lava (only more delicious than lava, and less hot).



Spoiler: Shack Stack














D:

So, what food are you craving/eating right now? As this is food _*PORN*_, post the largest, most mouth-watering pictures you can find of the foods you love! I mean, what's more effective--fapping to _descriptions_ of food, or fapping to _pictures_ (or perhaps _video_) of food?


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 10, 2013)

Well, Densetsu, I wasn't craving anything, but now I am craving hamburgers with a gratuitous amount of cheese and portobello burgers.


----------



## Icealote (May 10, 2013)

Thanks.. I'm hungry and now my stomach's fapping to this pics D:


----------



## Chary (May 10, 2013)

Mmmm...Now I really want some In N Out Burger...

Drool...


Spoiler


----------



## mechadylan (May 10, 2013)

12oz Prime Rib Dinner

Medium Rare
Winter Veggie Blend
Baked Potato
Butter, Sour Cream, Green Onions



Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (May 10, 2013)

TGI fridays.
I can has more ribs pl0x.


Spoiler


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 10, 2013)

Bacon. I always crave some bacon.



Spoiler


----------



## Qtis (May 10, 2013)

Pizzaburger. Why? Because that's why.



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (May 10, 2013)

Getting hungry? Don't worry, I have just what you need.



Spoiler: The perfect antidote


----------



## Ethevion (May 10, 2013)

I'm actually craving some weight gainer right now. Mmm Cookies n Cream.


Spoiler: Beyond this spoiler lies sex.


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2013)

I am not craving anything right now, but a pineapple pizza could hit the spot right about now.


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (May 10, 2013)

can't ever get enough of this.



Spoiler


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 10, 2013)

Seeing those burgers in the OP made me nauseous...

The only food I really ever have a craving for is cold cereal. Raisin Bran Crunch, Honey Bunches O' Oats, occasionally Cap'n Crunch... However, I'm lactose intolerant and the alternatives just don't do it for me, so it's never worth it 



Spoiler: Raisin Bran













Spoiler: Honey Bunches of Oats













Spoiler: Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Jamstruth (May 10, 2013)

That first burger looks disgusting but, then again, I have a severe hatred of 90% of cheese.

Now this on the other hand. I would love to have some of this right now




Wagamama's Yaki Soba. Damn that stuff's good.

Or maybe a bit of this




Jamie Oliver Ultimate Steak Sandwich (forgotten which of his books its from). Beautifully griddle panned steak in ciabatta with lettuce and a lovely pepper and tomato sauce. *drooooooolllsss* Too bad I am but a poor student who can't afford steak


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 10, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> can't ever get enough of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
only you could make a sexual reference in a food thread


----------



## BORTZ (May 10, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Rizsparky (May 10, 2013)

Im craving chocolote granola cereal. Yeah, Im weird.


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2013)

I'm craving an Oreo cookie.



Spoiler


----------



## Walker D (May 10, 2013)

OMG  ...I was full ...but somehow I need to eat now  ...it's the Densetsu hungry wizardry


----------



## Sychophantom (May 10, 2013)

Well, since at work my lunch was beef jerky and gummy bears, I now hate OP.

I do however have the ability to make myself a few cheeseburgers. You're off the hook for now.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 10, 2013)

I'm craving roasted shrimp, good thing I picked some shrimp up and they were on sale along with a lobster tail.



Spoiler: shrimp


















Spoiler: lobster tail


----------



## Densetsu (May 10, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm craving an Oreo cookie.


Why crave just an Oreo cookie when you can have...



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 10, 2013)

I have been craving beefburgers lately o.o
Had one on tuesday, yesterday and today lol.
I dont know why but I barely ever eat beef burgers apart from the times I buy bigmac.

I want a halfpounder now! lol


----------



## Rizsparky (May 10, 2013)

Walker D said:


> OMG ...I was full ...but somehow I need to eat now ...it's the Densetsu hungry wizardry


im in the exact same boat


----------



## Eerpow (May 10, 2013)

Is there some sort of gay pineapple joke I'm not getting? I don't see the connection... 

Anyways I've been wanting to eat lasagna for a while now.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 10, 2013)

Cooked a whole chicken today...


Spoiler











Couldn't help but tear into a wing...  There will nothing but a carcass within the next hour.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Why crave just an Oreo cookie when you can have...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


EW! That looks so not arousing!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 11, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Is there some sort of gay pineapple joke I'm not getting? I don't see the connection...


It has to do with "the sauce."


----------



## DroRox (May 11, 2013)

I want a nice, big merigue right now... With strawberry syrup and whipped cream...



Spoiler


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 11, 2013)

Does anyone remember the food that the main character's parents were eating in the beginning of Spirited Away? That thing that looked like a boneless chicken? I really, really want to try that sometime. Like, a lot.

My friends tell me it's not a real food. Is it?

This, right here.


----------



## ars25 (May 11, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Why crave just an Oreo cookie when you can have...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


PFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT that is not as delicious as this


Spoiler










or a deep fried kondat bar  that they have at the la county fair near my house trust me it is fucking awesome


----------



## Densetsu (May 11, 2013)

Wolvenreign said:


> Does anyone remember the food that the main character's parents were eating in the beginning of Spirited Away? That thing that looked like a boneless chicken? I really, really want to try that sometime. Like, a lot.
> 
> My friends tell me it's not a real food. Is it?
> 
> This, right here.


Judging by the juice/broth dripping off of it, it's most likely ozōni (a big ball of mochi in miso soup).



Spoiler














 
*EDIT*
Or it could be a soup dumpling.  I'm not sure what they're called in Chinese, but in Japanese, it's 小籠包 (shōrompo).  They're basically bags of meat and broth, and when you bite into it, the broth drips out.


----------



## Wolvenreign (May 11, 2013)

Thanks, Densetsu!


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (May 11, 2013)

1st one is meh but the second...i wanna have sex with that burger


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2013)

http://dudefoods.com/bacon-weave-taco/


----------



## Densetsu (May 14, 2013)

Veho said:


> http://dudefoods.com/bacon-weave-taco/


 

D:

GIMME!


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 15, 2013)

Hello guys. I am here to share my success in this thread. I have finally got what I craved. I craved Oreo Cookies. I went to go buy it yesterday, and guess what? I got what I wanted.

I now crave fried rice.



Spoiler


----------



## Densetsu (May 16, 2013)

Spoiler: Chocolate-covered strawberries


----------



## Black-Ice (May 16, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> Spoiler: Chocolate-covered strawberries


Its beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 16, 2013)

beef goulash... want some nowwww!


----------



## Densetsu (May 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Its beautiful.


Inorite?



ShawnTRods said:


> beef goulash... want some nowwww!


Here, have some!



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 16, 2013)

I'm too lazy to find a picture, but god damn do I want cheese cake so fucking bad right now you don't even know.


----------



## Densetsu (May 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'm too lazy to find a picture, but god damn do I want cheese cake so fucking bad right now you don't even know.





Spoiler: Have a cheesecake.


----------

